# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  How Can I Correct My Hair Transplant Scar and Make It Less Visible?

## tbtadmin

I had one hair transplant procedure some 12 years ago which has left me with a lengthy single incision scar from the donar area, to me the worse decision I have ever made. I now keep my hair clipped short leaving the scar very visible.I am constantly depressed and do not know if there is [...]

More...

----------


## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

There are a number of ways to repair donor site scars-  procedures I perform on a regular basis given the percentage of my practice devoted to reparative work.
Scars can be excised then closed using a variety of plastic surgery techniques, including sometimes the trichophytic (what I call the HITS) technique so hairs grow through it.  When there is tremendous tension, tissue expansion can help with closure.  Another common technique involves the planting of grafts actually into the scar-  and many of these grafts can be obtained by the incisionless FUE technique, avoiding another scar.  Sometiems when portions of the donor site scar are quite wide, the wider portions can be excised and the hairs obtained in the narrow scar excision can be then dissected out then planted into the narrower portions of the scar to reduce its visibility.

Best of luck.
Jeffrey Epstein, MD, FACS
www.foundhair.com

----------


## Spex

Scar revisions can stretch back so be aware and be prepared for that. FUE has proven to be successful into scars to help break them down. I had FUE into my old Bosley scar and it worked a treat. Be aware also that FUE into scars will help dilute it down but willnot completely eliminate it.

----------


## bigmac

I`ve had scar revision and fue into scars.

At the end of April i`ll be 12 months out with my scar revision and approximately 6 months with my fue.

I`ll then post some pictures to see how it is looking although it probably is too early for my fue result.

bm.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> I`ve had scar revision and fue into scars.
> 
> At the end of April i`ll be 12 months out with my scar revision and approximately 6 months with my fue.
> 
> I`ll then post some pictures to see how it is looking although it probably is too early for my fue result.
> 
> bm.


 who did you go to? What did they do? Are you satisfied? Would you recommend the procedure?

Sorry for all the questions Mac

----------

